# Ordered an HR44, Got a HR34



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

I ordered an HR44 and was sent an HR34. Sent the HR34 back and called Directv again. After going round and round for two days was finally given an answer - call back and reorder and see what the installer delivers. When I suggested this seemed a waste of the installer's time, I was told that didn't matter. After more questioning, I learned the installer was Mastec, but was given no more information. Does anyone know what Mastec's phone number is in Greensboro, NC? I'd like to call and find out when Mastec has the HR44 rather than reordering from Directv every day and receiving an HR34..

Thanks
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

You ordered a Genie. You received a Genie. A Genie is a Genie is a Genie according to DirecTV. You just need to cancel your order until they're available in your area.

The only markets currently receiving HR44s below. More are rolling out in the coming weeks and months but it may be a while.

Charlotte, NC
Cleveland, OH
Denver, CO
Des Moines, IA
Fresno, CA
Minneapolis, MN
Phoenix, AZ
Pittsburg, PA
Raleigh, NC
St Louis, MO
Los Angeles, CA (Not all parts)


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Raleigh and Charlotte are test markets. Greensboro isn't. Wait for the national rollout.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

It's nice to see Raleigh and Charlotte have the HR44, but I want to know when Greensboro has the HR44. I've already paid for the HR44, it would be great to know when my local installer has them rather than constantly re-ordering as Directv suggested.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

neelync said:


> It's nice to see Raleigh and Charlotte have the HR44, but I want to know when Greensboro has the HR44. I've already paid for the HR44, it would be great to know when my local installer has them rather than constantly re-ordering as Directv suggested.


Then keep checking the forums. And you've already paid for a Genie, which could be either an HR34 or HR44. Either reschedule your tech visit online for several weeks or a month out until you know that Greensboro has the HR44, or cancel it entirely and reorder it when you know Greensboro has the HR44.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

"Either reschedule your tech visit online for several weeks or a month out until you know that Greensboro has the HR44, or cancel it entirely and reorder it when you know Greensboro has the HR44."


How will I know when my installer has the HR44? That's why I want Mastec's phone number.


----------



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

So If I order a Genie and the installer shows up with a HR 34 and I want a HR 44 I can cancel without a charge ? I plan on calling tomorrow


----------



## taveanator (Jan 12, 2013)

casinoman59 said:


> So If I order a Genie and the installer shows up with a HR 34 and I want a HR 44 I can cancel without a charge ? I plan on calling tomorrow


I think the kosher thing to do would be to ask the installer when he calls to confirm the appointment (before he actually shows up at your door) if he has HR44's on his truck. If not poke his brain as to when he thinks he might and reschedule.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

*No one ever called me to confirm an installation appointment. The installer just showed up.*


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

neelync said:


> I've already paid for the HR44, it would be great to know when my local installer has them rather than constantly re-ordering as Directv suggested.


What is the price difference between a 34 and a 44?



casinoman59 said:


> So If I order a Genie and the installer shows up with a HR 34 and I want a HR 44 I can cancel without a charge ? I plan on calling tomorrow


Why? I don't see your location on the list of cities currently getting the 44.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

I never discussed the HR34 price since I assumed after I asked for an HR44 that I would be getting an HR44.

For a complete system with 2 C41s and installation, the price with tax was $155. I am also paying for a receiver to replace my broken HR21 - $19.95 until the HR44 arrives in Greensboro whenever that might be.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As has been posted, you can't "order an HR44". You can order a Genie and you will get what is available. The HR34 and HR44 are the same price.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

You say you can't "order an HR44", but I did. I didn't get it, but I did order one. Maybe the Directv reps should have the list of test markets so they can tell a customer the likelihood of getting a HR44.

Are HR34s still being manufactured or has production shifted to the HR44?

Again, does anyone know Mastec's phone number in Greensboro, NC?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

You might have asked the CSR for an HR44 but he can only order a Genie, model unspecified, whatever he might have told you on the phone. You will get whatever model is available in the warehouse for your area.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

neelync said:


> Again, does anyone know Mastec's phone number in Greensboro, NC?


Try this link: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MASTEC+Greensboro+NC


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

Are HR34s still being manufactured or has production shifted to the HR44?


----------



## Cheep (Jul 17, 2007)

trh, you totally beat me to that.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

neelync said:


> How will I know when my installer has the HR44?


Your best bet is to keep coming to dbstalk to learn when the national rollout of the HR-44 occurs. There's no point in attempting to contact Mastec before that. I've been unable to find the contact info for Mastec on Long Island. I plan on asking an installer that I come across on the road or at another install whether they are installing HR-44's or not. Once I learn that they are, I will order a Genie.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

DBSTALK can tell me, but Mastec can't?

How will DBSTALK know when the national rollout occurs?

I live in a very rural area. I rarely see installer trucks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

taveanator said:


> If not poke his brain as to when he thinks he might and reschedule.


Most installers have no idea since DirecTV does not make public these sort of stuff before it becomes available


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

neelync said:


> DBSTALK can tell me, but Mastec can't?
> 
> How will DBSTALK know when the national rollout occurs?
> 
> I live in a very rural area. I rarely see installer trucks.


There are a ton of people on this board who are employees of DirecTV or HSPs. Which is why everyone keeps telling you to check here. And yes, chances are that you will know here before MASTEC will tell you when they will be in their area. As for a number for Mastec in Greensboro, have you tried Google?


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

I somehow doubt Directv employees will know when Mastec Greensboro has HR44s before Mastec Greensboro knows it.

Thank you, I have tried Google.

I see the market lists, but I also read on here people in unlisted states are receiving HR44s, which makes me doubt the accuracy of the lists.

Do you know if HR34s are still being manufactured?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You never know. I've had multiband employees tell me that they needed to come back with a part that was "in the warehouse" that I knew they didn't have yet. Three visits and three installers telling me that until I got through the bs.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

neelync said:


> I somehow doubt Directv employees will know when Mastec Greensboro has HR44s before Mastec Greensboro knows it.


The people here will know *exactly* when the national rollout begins. Until then, Mastec Greensboro *won't have HR-44's*. Once the rollout has begun, you can attempt to contact Mastec to see if they have them yet, or if they are still using existing inventory of HR-34's.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

Still no one has answered one of my questions.

Is the HR34 still being manufactured?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Sure they have. If you click on the link in post 15, you will see Mastec's Greensboro phone number. None of us know whether the HR-34 is still being manufactured or not. It probably is being manfactured in small quantities to keep up with demand until the national rollout starts. But that's an assumption.


----------



## neelync (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you, Bill Broderick.

I will assume the HR34 is still being manufactured and the HR44 will be available in 2014.

And there is no point in calling Mastec.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Most are assuming that the national rollout for the HR-44 will be in June or July 2013.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There is no way it won't be until 2014. And I think there will be a point where the chances of getting a 44 are higher than a 34.

Looks like we were very much right, based on our new info.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

You can trust this forum. Excited posters will announce when the national HR44 rollout happens.  So far, the limited rollout for the HR44 is 6mths earlier than the HR34 rollout..and logically the HR34 should not be going anywhere for a while. The last thing D* needs is a major issue with no backup receiver.

-=K=-


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

neelync said:


> Thank you, Bill Broderick.
> 
> I will assume the HR34 is still being manufactured and the HR44 will be available in 2014.
> 
> And there is no point in calling Mastec.


The HR44 just became available on Solidsignal so I suspect they'll start a national roll out soon if they haven't already...just a guess on my part though.

Do not assume you'll get an HR44 just because you asked for one. One thing I can tell you for sure is that a CSR CAN NOT promise you'll get a specific model; only that you'll get a Genie. Which one will depend on what the installer is given.

The only way to ensure you'll get an HR44 s to get one from a retail outlet and install it yourself.

Mike


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> One thing I can tell you for sure is that a CSR CAN NOT promise you'll get a specific model...


Sure they can. We hear from people all the time that were promised a particular model by CSRs. What the CSRs can't do is deliver on the promise ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> Sure they can. We hear from people all the time that were promised a particular model by CSRs. What the CSRs can't do is deliver on the promise ...


Very true :righton:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Sure they can. We hear from people all the time that were promised a particular model by CSRs. What the CSRs can't do is deliver on the promise ...


No. They can't. If they do they are improperly trained, misinformed, or possibly lying.

Regardless of what they say on the phone, the fact is a CSR isn't allowed to promise a particular model. The HR2x are considered interchangeable and so are the Genies.

Mike


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

I so like being a late adopter, just received my 1st smart phone and man it works great and it was free SAM Gal S3. I'll wait till DTV lets me have an HR 44 for free and I will bet it will work perfectly when I finally do get one.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

anopro said:


> I so like being a late adopter, just received my 1st smart phone and man it works great and it was free SAM Gal S3. I'll wait till DTV lets me have an HR 44 for free and I will bet it will work perfectly when I finally do get one.


so you will get the HR44 when everybody else (most of) have the HR64&#8230; !rolling


----------



## taoseno (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my HR34 swapped out to a HR44 last Monday out of the Albuquerque, NM office.................warranty issue. But he only had one on his truck; said they just got them last week!


----------

